# Non-aircompressor webshooter



## rnmully (Dec 30, 2009)

Please bear with me as this is my first tutorial.
I needed some cobwebs for a chandalier project.
Unfortunately, I don't own a compressor.
For this project you need:
glue gun (high wattage- 75-80 not 15 watt little ones)
can of compressed air from office supply
electrical tape
item that needs cobwebs

1. attach small tube to compressed air canister
2. attach tube and canister to side of glue gun
*I found holding it back from end about an 1/8" worked best (picture below)
3. Allow gun to heat up and standing about three feet away alternate pulling 
glue gun trigger with small blasts of air
4. I found that hanging item in an open garage door worked well and the extra cobwebs just flew outside.
5. This item will be going on a covered porch so weather isn't an issue.
Below are before and after pictures. All in all it worked fairly well and at $5 a can for air it was much cheaper that buying a compressor and all the fittings to make a web shooter.


----------



## jnelson217 (Oct 1, 2008)

Pretty crafty, if I didnt own a compressor I would definitely give it a try


----------

